# 03 Altima Hood, looking for one



## jmarlowe (Nov 8, 2011)

It seems a lot of the guys on this forum put fancy hoods and grills on their rides. What happens to the ones that are removed? My wife just rear ended a friend and I'm hoping to score a hood and bumper from someone who replaced them and set the originals aside. 
I love in southern Delaware. If you're kind of nearby or are willing to ship, and have a hood or bumper sitting around, let me know how much you want for it. 

Thanks,
marlowe

03 Altima 2.5S


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You might also want to try Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market for a used one.


----------



## jmarlowe (Nov 8, 2011)

*Thanks - great link*

Thanks for the link - I hadn't heard of them previously. 

After I posted my initial request I realized I probably should have posted it in the classified section - not sure what I was thinking.

thanks again


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing link. It will be very useful for everyone.

Used custom motorcycles || Harley Davidson Motorcycles || Polaris Atvs


----------

